# Ok. One more



## Tclem (Jul 19, 2016)

paduck and maple. Since I'm such a knife expert and I'm tired of teaching @robert flynt everything I know I'm going to be a board expert now

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 8 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 19, 2016)

Very nice Tony !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 19, 2016)

Looks good. And look at how much wood ya saved

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 19, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> Very nice Tony !


Thanks


----------



## Tclem (Jul 19, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Looks good. And look at how much wood ya saved


Yeah for real. Lol


----------



## Tony (Jul 19, 2016)

That is sweet! I need to get some Padauk and incorporate it into mine. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 19, 2016)

Dude....thats a nice use of hairsticks sticks...!


----------



## Tclem (Jul 19, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Dude....thats a nice use of hairsticks sticks...!


Yeah I'm niw thinking of how much I could make if I cut it into stick material. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 19, 2016)

Very nice! Super contrast. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 20, 2016)

Nice board Tony! Just right to cook a Grinnel on.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 20, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Nice board Tony! Just right to cook a Grinnel on.


Thanks. The wife said if I didn't make her one she was selling my grinder. So I made her three. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 20, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Thanks. The wife said if I didn't make her one she was selling my grinder. So I made her three. Lol


Very wise man, and it is a beautiful cutting board. I made a paddle with paduk and coffee a while back. I love the stuff when it's done.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 21, 2016)

Damn Tony - nice job! 
So I guess my bid on your grinder is dead now huh?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 21, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Damn Tony - nice job!
> So I guess my bid on your grinder is dead now huh?


Grinder is fixing to be worked real hard next month

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 21, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Thanks. The wife said if I didn't make her one she was selling my grinder. So I made her three. Lol


She knows what's important to you!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Jul 21, 2016)

SENC said:


> She knows what's important to you!
> View attachment 109550


Just check your mail next week and look for the grinder. JACK

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Jul 21, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Just check your mail next week and look for the grinder. JACK


I'll be listening for ticking sounds first.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 21, 2016)

SENC said:


> I'll be listening for ticking sounds first.


Try smelling instead of listening.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

